# ** GruvenParts.com Cast Thermo Housings for Touareg VR6 !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Cast Aluminum MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 Thermo Housing Assemblies ARE FINALLY HERE !!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to distribute these beautiful *cast aluminum thermostat housing assemblies* for the Audi MK1 and VW MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 engines. This part carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* !!

This cast aluminum thermo housing assembly replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. The assembly consists of a cast aluminum main housing and thermostat cover, new bolts, seals, clips and o-rings. You can also choose to add in our billet machined crack pipe and a 70C or 80C thermostat as well. Buy them as a package deal and save $$ !

The Billet Crackpipes we sell replace : 

OEM P/N 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6
OEM P/N 022-121-050 (022121050) and 022-121-085 (022121085) found in 24V VR6


*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

The thermostats we sell are OE replacements for OEM P/N 075-121-113D (075121113D) for the 12V motors and OEM P/N 022-121-113 (022121113) for the 24V motors. You can choose these in either 70C (low temp) or 80C (normal temp). If you need a different thermostat, let us know, we can probably get it !

NOTE: VR6 housings are individually machined and cleaned of burrs and sharp metal edges from casting process. Your flange may differ slightly from the photos shown.

*Applications *: 

Replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering ! 

Audi - A3/A3 Quattro, TT/Quattro w/ VR6
VW – EOS, R32, Golf, Jetta, Passat, Eurovan w/VR6


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Any interest in this part ? :beer:



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Cast Aluminum MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 Thermo Housing Assemblies ARE FINALLY HERE !!*
> 
> GruvenParts.com is happy to distribute these beautiful *cast aluminum thermostat housing assemblies* for the Audi MK1 and VW MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 engines. This part carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* !!
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

* Cast Aluminum MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 Thermo Housing Assemblies ARE FINALLY HERE !!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to distribute these beautiful *cast aluminum thermostat housing assemblies* for the Audi MK1 and VW MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 engines. This part carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* !!

This cast aluminum thermo housing assembly replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. The assembly consists of a cast aluminum main housing and thermostat cover, new bolts, seals, clips and o-rings. You can also choose to add in our billet machined crack pipe and a 70C or 80C thermostat as well. Buy them as a package deal and save $$ !

The Billet Crackpipes we sell replace : 

OEM P/N 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6
OEM P/N 022-121-050 (022121050) and 022-121-085 (022121085) found in 24V VR6


*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

The thermostats we sell are OE replacements for OEM P/N 075-121-113D (075121113D) for the 12V motors and OEM P/N 022-121-113 (022121113) for the 24V motors. You can choose these in either 70C (low temp) or 80C (normal temp). If you need a different thermostat, let us know, we can probably get it !

NOTE: VR6 housings are individually machined and cleaned of burrs and sharp metal edges from casting process. Your flange may differ slightly from the photos shown.

*Applications *: 

Replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering ! 

Audi - A3/A3 Quattro, TT/Quattro w/ VR6
VW – EOS, R32, Golf, Jetta, Passat, Eurovan w/VR6"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

* Cast Aluminum MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 Thermo Housing Assemblies ARE FINALLY HERE !!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to distribute these beautiful *cast aluminum thermostat housing assemblies* for the Audi MK1 and VW MKIV and MKV 12V and 24V VR6 engines. This part carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* !!

This cast aluminum thermo housing assembly replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. The assembly consists of a cast aluminum main housing and thermostat cover, new bolts, seals, clips and o-rings. You can also choose to add in our billet machined crack pipe and a 70C or 80C thermostat as well. Buy them as a package deal and save $$ !

The Billet Crackpipes we sell replace : 

OEM P/N 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6
OEM P/N 022-121-050 (022121050) and 022-121-085 (022121085) found in 24V VR6


*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

The thermostats we sell are OE replacements for OEM P/N 075-121-113D (075121113D) for the 12V motors and OEM P/N 022-121-113 (022121113) for the 24V motors. You can choose these in either 70C (low temp) or 80C (normal temp). If you need a different thermostat, let us know, we can probably get it !

NOTE: VR6 housings are individually machined and cleaned of burrs and sharp metal edges from casting process. Your flange may differ slightly from the photos shown.

*Applications *: 

Replaces OEM P/N 022-121-117C (022121117C) main housing and OEM P/N 021-121-121C (021121121C) thermostat cover or OEM P/N 022-121-121E (022121121E) thermostat cover, depending on your vehicle. Please verify your OEM P/N before ordering ! 

Audi - A3/A3 Quattro, TT/Quattro w/ VR6
VW – EOS, R32, Golf, Jetta, Passat, Eurovan w/VR6"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V, 24V, and Touareg/Cayenne VR6 Billet MODULAR Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes 

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3
The Touareg/Cayenne versions replaces OEM p/n 022-121-085A (022121085A) and 022-121-050A (022121050A) found in 3.2L Porsche Cayenne and VW Touareg.
** PLEASE VERIFY YOUR OEM PART NUMBER BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT **

"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"*Introducing the GruvenParts.com Upgraded MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Trifecta -- A SURE Bet ! *

These parts replace the cheap plastic parts associated with the following intake manifold drive units -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

Unbeatable Tite-Loc bushings are made to precisely mate with your intake manifold and prevent rattles and expensive damage to the manifold bore. Replace the cheap VW/Audi rod bushings with these *BEFORE* rattling begins to save your upper intake manifold !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Ball - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive ball which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than the lifetime billet version !


*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Drive Linkage - All VR6 Engines - Click the Pic !*

A 6061-T651 billet version of the flimsy plastic drive link which is crucial to your VR6 variable intake manifold system. Don't spend more on a plastic part than our lifetime billet version !"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32, Cayenne, and Touareg!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V, 24V, and Touareg/Cayenne VR6 Billet MODULAR Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes 

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3
The Touareg/Cayenne versions replaces OEM p/n 022-121-085A (022121085A) and 022-121-050A (022121050A) found in 3.2L Porsche Cayenne and VW Touareg.
** PLEASE VERIFY YOUR OEM PART NUMBER BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT **

"


----------

